# How to train a Great Dane to be a Guard Dog (Bark on Strangers) - India?



## jamessmith (Nov 10, 2010)

I am a first time Dog owner and we brought a 2 months Great Dane. He is 6 months now and in the last 4 months we both were learning from each other. He was learning as a puppy and I being a first timer was learning his behavior and spending time in reading through internet and books.

He is a very lovely dog and barks only when he is hungry or wants to spend time with us. I have built a kennel in the compound for him. He seems to be spending his time sleeping throughout the day no matter who enters the gate he does not makes any sound.
I know he is a watch dog rather a Guard dog, but is there a way I train him to bark on strangers. I zeroed on this breed because they are good with children and my youngest son is 3.5 years old.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

just been reading up on Danes...
you might find this exerpt worth reading


Danes should never be encouraged to be overly protective or aggressive. Their large size is sufficient to scare off most intruders. Their natural tendency is to protect if needed. It is the responsibility of the Dane owner to socialize his Dane properly so the dog can learn good judgment. 

there is a good reason for this...
if you train a Dane to be aggressive with strangers - how are you going to stop him? 
:thumbup:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

always had danes,give the baby chance,it will naturally start to let you know theres someone coming,you dont need to teach it to guard


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

he is also very young


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

You are never going to make a guard dog out of a great dane, but his sheer size would put most people off. This is what I think about my newfies, soft as butter but enormous. You got him because he is gentle and good with children. He will bark when he feels you are threatened, no doubt about that. They empathise with your feelings and if you feel worried, so will he. Give him time, but don't try to teach him to bark. You could be courting disaster.


----------



## ddb (Oct 16, 2010)

must be lots of you friends who the dog does not know how are you going to teach the dog who to bark at and not...............................will cause you self more problems in the long run

like others have said he is still young yet give him time and i think he will soon let you know if some 1 is about


----------

